# EOI and VISA application employment details mismatch



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

Dear members,

I recently got the invite for 190 visa. In my EOI dates of employment that i mentioned were not exact they were off by 5 -6 days. Now when im entering my employment details im mentioning the exact details from work experience letters. Will this offset of 5- 6 days be a problem for my visa application? These dates do not effect my points in any way other than they were just not exact. Looking forward for your kind advice.

Thanks


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

anyone can enlighten in this case? i have same case wherein the difference is 5 days as well but it does not affect my points in any way


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi gerardOZ, 

as far as I remember the data is copied from the EOI into the visa application form so you cannot change the dates unless you wait for the invitation to expire. If it does not affect your points, you can apply anyway. After lodging the visa application I'd recommend to fill out and upload Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s) and notify the case officer of the date mix-up. That should take care of it. It's a minor thing and won't jeopardise your application. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi gerardOZ,
> 
> as far as I remember the data is copied from the EOI into the visa application form so you cannot change the dates unless you wait for the invitation to expire. If it does not affect your points, you can apply anyway. After lodging the visa application I'd recommend to fill out and upload Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s) and notify the case officer of the date mix-up. That should take care of it. It's a minor thing and won't jeopardise your application.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help espresso, fyi employment details are copied to the visa application but I can edit the dates. will take note of this


----------



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi gerardOZ,
> 
> as far as I remember the data is copied from the EOI into the visa application form so you cannot change the dates unless you wait for the invitation to expire. If it does not affect your points, you can apply anyway. After lodging the visa application I'd recommend to fill out and upload Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s) and notify the case officer of the date mix-up. That should take care of it. It's a minor thing and won't jeopardise your application.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

I have also a similar problem, In EOI I mention 1 job that finally refused in point test advice, and I took another position PTA that was not mention in EOI and submitted with form 1022. I need claim point for that position. 

Do you think it might have big problem?

Thank You

Rifat


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

gerardOZ said:


> anyone can enlighten in this case? i have same case wherein the difference is 5 days as well but it does not affect my points in any way



Hi,
I am in simillar situation. For one of the employer in EOI i have mentioned last date as actual date+1 ( instead of 23rd April-2013 i have mentioned 24th April-2013)

The same i have corrected while submiting Visa application. There are no point difference due to this.

I am in confusion whether to fill form 1023 as it is for notification of incorrect answers in Visa application and not in EOI. Will the CO refer complete EOI versus application in this case or i can ignore this minor issue and dont do anything

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

1023 refers to a correction in your visa application, not EOI. 

It's fairly minor so I wouldn't worry about it, just fill in the correct details in the visa application. In the "job duties" part of the job, add a small note explaining the difference - you'll be fine.


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> 1023 refers to a correction in your visa application, not EOI.
> 
> It's fairly minor so I wouldn't worry about it, just fill in the correct details in the visa application. In the "job duties" part of the job, add a small note explaining the difference - you'll be fine.


Thanks for your response. I have already submitted the 190 PR one month back with this details corrected in Visa application. CO is also allocated last week and he requested medical/pcc for my spouse.

My only dilemma is that should i update "notification of incorrect answers" by mentioning this minor error in EOI or ignore it as already everything is accurate in Visa application.

I am not sure if CO is going to tally information in EOI v/s Visa application and come back to me with this minor discrepancy (even though claimed points remains unaffected) 

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

gerardOZ said:


> anyone can enlighten in this case? i have same case wherein the difference is 5 days as well but it does not affect my points in any way


Hi Gerard,
Can you please your details. Have you mentioned this EOI difference in form 1023 and update CO or without informing CO also your Visa was granted ?

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## gupta.rohit19 (Sep 25, 2015)

aam04 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I recently got the invite for 190 visa. In my EOI dates of employment that i mentioned were not exact they were off by 5 -6 days. Now when im entering my employment details im mentioning the exact details from work experience letters. Will this offset of 5- 6 days be a problem for my visa application? These dates do not effect my points in any way other than they were just not exact. Looking forward for your kind advice.
> 
> Thanks


Hi aam04,
Can you please confirm your Visa Outcome. Have you mentioned this EOI difference in form 1023 and update CO or without informing CO also your Visa was granted ?

Regards
Rohit Gupta


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

As I said before, that form is for mistakes in the visa form not the EOI. If you have already submitted the visa form, perhaps you can upload a letter of explanation as an supporting document.


----------

